# Is my vintage (1974-ish) Huffy worth anything?



## brownnugen

Hi, I acquired an old Huffy 10 speed road bike a few years ago and I am trying to see if it is a desireable bike (if there is any kind of market for that). Here are a few details from just looking at it:


Has Huffy markings on it
Has a sticker that says "Quality Lightweight"
Also has a sticker that says "BMA/6 Certified" (I think that is bike manufacturers of america)
Shifters are on the tube (???) of the bike
The rear derailler says "Shimano Lark"
The front derailler says "Thunderbird"
There is a little bag that hangs on the frame made by Voyageur
Tires both say "HWA FONG"

I know it is from at least the 70's era because it has a 1975 city of Houston registration sticker on it.

Can anyone tell me if Huffy ever made any good quality bikes and if so, would this happen to be one of them?

Thanks,
-Nick


----------



## bobj

It is worth slightly more than the box it came in. Don't strain anything lifting it into the dumpster.


----------



## Durandal

The bag is worth more than the bike.

I hope you didn't spend too much on, maybe $10 tops.

OTOH, it is a grat grocerey getter, don't even have to lock it up. You don't need to store it under a roof, h311, you don't even really need to have air in the tires to ride. It's the perfect utility bike.

And Yes… there were quality huffy's sold, although they barely ever touched the hands of anyone who actually worked for Huffy, always made by a high quality frame builder, painted by the builders, and boxed in their boxes. The only time a huffy employee would touch was to unload and load it into the warehouse. But no, as already stated your huffy really doesn't have much value.


----------



## zmudshark

Now, if it said Serotta on the chainstay... that would be a different story. 

As described, I think it is worth $5 at the scrap yard. I flip student bikes (Schwinns and Raleighs and the like) I wouldn't take a Huffy for free.


----------



## itsame

I remember the great Huffy throw of days gone by.


----------



## barry1021

*How twue how twue*



zmudshark said:


> Now, if it said Serotta on the chainstay... that would be a different story.
> 
> As described, I think it is worth $5 at the scrap yard. I flip student bikes (Schwinns and Raleighs and the like) I wouldn't take a Huffy for free.


http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15386

b21


----------



## rcnute

They were fun to destroy on dirt jumps and the like as a kid.


----------



## Dave_Stohler

Well, steel is what, 20 cents a pound at the scrap yard, and the frame probably has 10lbs of steel, so that makes it worth $2.00.


----------



## Reynolds531

Dave_Stohler said:


> Well, steel is what, 20 cents a pound at the scrap yard, and the frame probably has 10lbs of steel, so that makes it worth $2.00.


You always disparage and undervalue these lower level bikes. There's probably 30 lbs of steel in that Huffy, so it might be worth $6.00.


----------



## PJay

*paint it crazy and enjoy it...*

hi, nick-
please don't be upset with the jokes - we are kind of having fun at your expense. it is funny if you think abt it.

if you have the bike running, enjoy it. it will totally work for exercise, running errands, etc.

paint it crazy and people will think you are having fun rather than tryin' to perpetrate like lance armstrong with a 30lb huffy. for 'crazy' see my 4th of july ride report with my cheapo (but FUNctional) mountain bike painted like a cow. it'll MOOve ya!

if you do training rides on it, you will be in better shape than the rest of us because your bike weighs five more pounds than any other road bike.

if it ever breaks down, though, it would be better to locate another garage sale find rather than pay to fix it, unless some wrencher in the neighborhood happened to have an old part to throw on for free.

or if you want to understand bikes better, work on this one yourself - i always get nervous doing something new (to me) on a pricey bike, so it is nice to have an old beater for learning how to wrench.  Pjay


----------



## 10spd

One thing could be said of the gaspipe days of kids cycling(yes murry&huffy used gaspipe steel)Us poor kids got a new bike once in a while.For about $60 bucks the ole man could put a USA made bike under the tree. It wasn't a schwinn but they sure took everything we could dish out. then they got passed down to the third or fourth brother. I highly doubt you could say that about the Next&roadmaster bike shaped objects sold at the local walmart today.


----------



## California L33

brownnugen said:


> Hi, I acquired an old Huffy 10 speed road bike a few years ago and I am trying to see if it is a desireable bike (if there is any kind of market for that). Here are a few details from just looking at it:
> 
> 
> Has Huffy markings on it
> Has a sticker that says "Quality Lightweight"
> Also has a sticker that says "BMA/6 Certified" (I think that is bike manufacturers of america)
> Shifters are on the tube (???) of the bike
> The rear derailler says "Shimano Lark"
> The front derailler says "Thunderbird"
> There is a little bag that hangs on the frame made by Voyageur
> Tires both say "HWA FONG"
> 
> I know it is from at least the 70's era because it has a 1975 city of Houston registration sticker on it.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if Huffy ever made any good quality bikes and if so, would this happen to be one of them?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Nick


 Assuming it's not rusted, put some new tires and tubes on it and ride it. It won't make you rich, but you probably will get some attention, just like driving a classic car. When I ride my old Schwinn Le Tour II (not even a hundred bucks on eBay despite the chrome fork and lugged frame) I get comments. I never get them with my new bikes.


----------

